# Where are all the Women?



## 58archer

Hunting, working, cooking, cleaning, paying bills, sleeping... hunting, working, cooking, cleaning, paying bills, sleeping... hunting,... (repeat the hunting part as much as possible, the working, cooking, cleaning & paying bills part part - goes on ad infinitum. I only included the sleeping part because I do that sometimes too.) 
:yikes: Christine 

(I miss being able to keep in contact with y'all, but that's life. Good luck hunting & fishing this Fall!)


----------



## poisonivie

born2fish said:


> Lets be honest. I've never rounded a bend in the river and seen a women quietly fishing by herself!
> 
> I've seen women tagging along with the boyfriend or husband once in a long while but a single or group of women packing up the pickup for three or four days of dedicated 6 to 10 hrs/d in the river multiple times per year, I don't believe the scenario exists. I'm sure there are some dedicated individuals out there but not a large number so seriously into the outdoors to read and post threads often enough to keep a site like this going w/ current topics. Again no digs just observations! Now go a head and let me have it.


Well, that senerio does exist, because I am one of the ladies that does go out there hunting by herself. I guess we are sort of a rare sort. I've been deer hunting (rifle) since I was 14 year old and haven't missed a season. Many days I am out there on my own, becaue my husband either works or wants to hunt in a different area than I do, that day.








I can understand why most women might feel that they need to go out in the woods with someone else, but heck...if you've got a gun in your hand, what's there to worry about? LOL... (Also, if you're wearing a bit of skunk cover sent, who'd want to be near ya anyway?!? LOL!!!):yikes: :lol: 

Matter of fact, the last buck that I took, I was out in the woods on state land by myself (Gladwin County). The hubby decided to sleep in that morning and I had made my mind to go out on my own (like I've done many, many times before). I shot the buck in the morning, tagged it, gutted it, dragged it behind my sitting spot and sat down to hunt some more, since I still have another tag to fill. Of course, that was the only tag I filled that season.

I must say though.... my husband would have come in very handy in helping me drag that deer in. I had to drag that buck out of a ravine and 1/4 mile to my car. :bloos: And I'm not the hefty type of gal either. I just had my mind made up that I was going to do it "on my own", since I was out there "by myself". I wasn't in the mood to drive all the way back home to drag my husband out of bed to help me drag that deer in. I was soooo exausted when I finally got it to the car, I couldn't do much else. I actually had to stand at the car with my buck and wait for someone to drive by to help me get it on the car. Luckily, a couple of older gentleman drove by and stopped to help me with the deer.

Now... that deer was only a three point. I'm sure if I would have gotten a mature buck, I would have had no choice but to get someone else to help me get that deer out of the woods. Since I'm NOT some muscle bound chick, I guess that's one of the drawbacks about going out there on my own.

Anyway... I just wanted to let you know that we are out there... just maybe rare to find.


----------



## Splitshot

I hope he at least cooked some of it for you and did the dishes.  

By the way, he is a lucky man to have someone to share the outdoors with and actually understands why he hunts. Excellent story. Thanks

By the way, if I'm ever looking for realestate in your area, I will be sure to call. You should be easy to track down. lol


----------



## poisonivie

LOL! :lol: No... I even butchered it in our garage, wrapped it, froze it and cooked it too! Hmmmm....


----------

